# Short Term Goal: Solidify Friendship



## Left Hand (Jun 9, 2013)

Hello, this is my first post here. I'll probably spend most of my time venting over failure, but I thought it would be nice to kick it off with a real and attainable goal.

I have a friend from high school who I want to get closer to, but my biggest problem is that we've been talking mostly through texts for the last two years (since I graduated and she got my phone number). In school I saw her every day and she always hugged me, and I was totally comfortable walking her to her classes and so on. Now I'm terrified of hanging out because even though we talk every day, when I see her it's like meeting a total stranger for the first time. 

We live maybe 20 minutes apart by walking, at most 5 by car, but every time I try to invite her over I'm seized by this dread. The potential for being really good friends is there, it's just the physical side that stops me. My goal is to achieve a level of comfort where we can hang out at my house or go get food without it being a big deal.


----------



## Bamba (Feb 16, 2013)

I had friend who was a way greater friend that i could ever be. He would always call me to see what im up to, give me advice, and walk home with me from school. However everytime he would invite me over i would make up a stupid excuse and now we haven't talked for years and i wish i could just call him up and tell him i had social axiety and apologizing for being a jerk. Well it's too late now, i don't even have his phone number anymore. You should try your best to have a great relationship with her or you'll regret it.


----------

